# قسم للبابا تواضروس الثاني



## Abdel Messih (7 نوفمبر 2012)

اقترح انشاء قسم خاص لقداسة البابا تواضروس الثاني

نحاول نضع فيه كل كتبه , و عظاته , علماً بأني علمت ايضاً انه سيكون له لقاء اسبوعي يوم الاربع مثل قداسة البابا شنودة الرب ينيح نفسه : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C3xKVNFdm5c&feature=player_embedded

فما رأيكم ؟


----------



## FADY_TEMON (8 نوفمبر 2012)

ممكن ننشئ موضوع مثبت بأسمه لكن قسم خاص مفتكرش انها فكرة سديدة ..

يكون الموضوع متجدد 

كتب
عظات
لقاءات
تأملات 

تكون روابط وكل رابط ينقلني لموضوعه

ويكون متجدد ومغلق ولكن الموضوع الرئيسي المثبت مفتوح لأستقبال الردود

وبكدا نكون نفذنا الفكرة ومعملناش تبويب جديد 
لأن حسب اعتقادي ان التبويب بيتكلف كتير​


----------



## Abdel Messih (8 نوفمبر 2012)

FADY_TEMON قال:


> ممكن ننشئ موضوع مثبت بأسمه لكن قسم خاص مفتكرش انها فكرة سديدة ..
> 
> يكون الموضوع متجدد
> 
> ...


لا إشكال , اؤيد فكرتك


----------



## حبيب يسوع (8 نوفمبر 2012)

فكرة جميلة الرب يباركك


----------



## +ماريا+ (8 نوفمبر 2012)

فكرة جميلة لكن هو فى منتدى بأسم البابا شنودة مثلث الرحمات هنا 
معلش انا جديدة ويمكن يكون فية بس مش واخدة بالى 
لان قداسة البابا المتنيح  مدرسة كبيرة وعظيمة اوى


----------



## marcelino (10 نوفمبر 2012)

كان بالآولى يكون فيه قسم لقداسه البابا شنودة الثالث​


----------



## طالبة شفاعة (12 نوفمبر 2012)

marcelino قال:


> كان بالآولى يكون فيه قسم لقداسه البابا شنودة الثالث​



انا مع مارسلينوا فى ياريت قسم للبابا شنودة مع وجود قسم للبابا تاوضروس الثانى وكلهم بركتنا طبعاً


----------



## My Rock (13 نوفمبر 2012)

الاحبة في المسيح

لا شك في أهمية المواضيع المذكورة لكن برأيي إنها تندرج تحت *المنتدى المسيحي الكتابي العام*
من له رغبة في نشر هذه المواضيع يستطيع عمل فهرست له سنقوم بتثبيته ليسهل الوصول الى هذا المجهود.

سلام المسيح.


----------



## marcelino (13 نوفمبر 2012)

My Rock قال:


> الاحبة في المسيح
> 
> لا شك في أهمية المواضيع المذكورة لكن برأيي إنها تندرج تحت *المنتدى المسيحي الكتابي العام*
> من له رغبة في نشر هذه المواضيع يستطيع عمل فهرست له سنقوم بتثبيته ليسهل الوصول الى هذا المجهود.
> ...




من زمن طويل مشوفناش تنفيذ لاقتراح او فكره جديده 

انا عندى اقترحاات كتير بطلت اكتبها لسبب واحد بس :

عدم أقناعى بأسباب الرفض  

المشكله اننا شايفين المنتدى كبير ومكانه مش قليل 

فا بُنصدم برفض الافكار الجديده خصوصا المتعلقه بأفتتاح قسم جديد بجحه سيرفر المنتدى لا يحتمل ومشاكل تقنيه كدة مش فاكرها 

طب بأماره ايه أحنا مش قليلين ؟ ​


----------



## My Rock (13 نوفمبر 2012)

الاخ الحبيب marcelino
الفكرة بطبيعة الحال ليست مرفوضة بل انا اشجع على نشر هذه المواضيع. متى نُشرت هذه المواضيع بكثرة وأصبحت هناك شعبية لها سنقوم بعزلها بقسم مختص في المستقبل. الموضوع وما فيه إننا لا نريد إستباق الأمور وإنشاء قسم مواضيع مصدرها شخص او عشرة، بل نريد التأني الى حين توفر المادة والشعبية. لا نريد ان نتسرع وننشئ قسم قد "يموت" ويندثر كما هو الحال مع بعض الأقسام.

الموضوع لا علاقة له بأي شئ تقني لان سيرفر المنتدى الحالي قادر على تحمل المزيد من الأعباء ولن يكون يوماً حاجزاً في تطبيق فكرة مباركة.

سلام المسيح


----------



## marcelino (14 نوفمبر 2012)

My Rock قال:


> الاخ الحبيب marcelino
> الفكرة بطبيعة الحال ليست مرفوضة بل انا اشجع على نشر هذه المواضيع. متى نُشرت هذه المواضيع بكثرة وأصبحت هناك شعبية لها سنقوم بعزلها بقسم مختص في المستقبل. الموضوع وما فيه إننا لا نريد إستباق الأمور وإنشاء قسم مواضيع مصدرها شخص او عشرة، بل نريد التأني الى حين توفر المادة والشعبية. لا نريد ان نتسرع وننشئ قسم قد "يموت" ويندثر كما هو الحال مع بعض الأقسام.
> 
> الموضوع لا علاقة له بأي شئ تقني لان سيرفر المنتدى الحالي قادر على تحمل المزيد من الأعباء ولن يكون يوماً حاجزاً في تطبيق فكرة مباركة.
> ...



   !!

فى الاول انا كنت بتكلم عامه مش على الفكره اللى مطروحه فى الموضوع 

ثانيا اقتراح قسم لقداسه البابا شنودة حاز على موافقه كل اعضاء المنتدى تقريبا ( اكتر من كدة شعبيه ايه ؟) ثم حجه كل قسم اين المادة واين المشاركين .. طب انت جربت عملت قسم وفشل ؟؟ 

حاجه تانى .. كنت أقترحت انا قبل كدة افتتاح قسم وبردو حاز على موافقه الاغلبيه ثم فوجئت بردك ان السيرفر لا يحتمل وانه ليس هناك داعى وكلام كدة يضايق اكتر من انه يُقنع ..

واحد اقترح وجود قسم معين و90% من الاعضاء موافقين ومتحمسين للفكره .. يبقى ليه الرفض ؟ 

لو واحد اقترح فكره تقول المادة والمواضيع ومش قسم كامل هيقوم على مجهود عضو واحد

طيب ايه ؟ لازم 100 يقترحوا الفكره مع بعض ؟؟!  

انت اقترحت مثلا وانا عجبتنى الفكره وغيرى عجبته .. الفكره بقى لها شعبيه .. فى الاخر يتم رفض الفكره علشان مين هايحط المادة ومين هيشغل القسم   

مين صحيح ؟ :w00t:​


----------



## My Rock (14 نوفمبر 2012)

marcelino قال:


> فى الاول انا كنت بتكلم عامه مش على الفكره اللى مطروحه فى الموضوع



أنا أيضاً أتكلم بصورة عامة لكن أخذت من الموضوع كمثال للتوضيح.
ولتوضيح قصدي أكثر أشير الى الموضوع التالي (اقتراح بعمل قسم خاص بمقاطع الفيديو الاخباريه) للأخت بإسم الصليب. كان إقتراح لإفتتاح قسم الأخبار المرئية الذي أفتتح بعد توفر المادة.



> ثانيا اقتراح قسم لقداسه البابا شنودة حاز على موافقه كل اعضاء المنتدى تقريبا ( اكتر من كدة شعبيه ايه ؟) ثم حجه كل قسم اين المادة واين المشاركين .. طب انت جربت عملت قسم وفشل ؟؟



من جديد، أنا أؤيد فكرة نشر مواضيع قداسته بل أشجع عليها. ما طلبته هو نشر هذه المواضيع وحصرها مؤقتاً في فهرست مثبت ومتى نمت المادة سنقوم بفرزها بقسم خاص كما فعلنا مع الأخبار المرئية .
عدم وجود قسم بإسم قداسة البابا شنودة لا يعني رفضنا لنشر هذه المواضيع او التقليل من أهميتها، فالمواضيع ليست مشروطة بأسماء اقسام مُعينة.​ 


> حاجه تانى .. كنت أقترحت انا قبل كدة افتتاح قسم وبردو حاز على موافقه الاغلبيه ثم فوجئت بردك ان السيرفر لا يحتمل وانه ليس هناك داعى وكلام كدة يضايق اكتر من انه يُقنع ..



صراحة لا أذكر الموضوع ولا أذكر الإقتراح. أكون شاكر لك لو زودتني بالرابط لكي اراجعه. ولو صدر مني كلام ضايقك فانا أعتذر عنه.​ 


> واحد اقترح وجود قسم معين و90% من الاعضاء موافقين ومتحمسين للفكره .. يبقى ليه الرفض ؟



من جديد أنا لم أرفض إنشاء القسم ولا طرح المادة. ما طلبت هو حصر المادة تحت الأقسام العام مؤقتاً ومتى نمت سنقوم بعزلها بقسم مُنعزل.
قبول الفكرة لا يعني دائماً المشاركة فيها. تأييد فكرة قسم لقداسة البابا شنودة لا يعني أن كل المؤيديين سيمدون القسم بالمادة. الأغلبية تقرأ والأقلية تكتب وهذا هو الحال.
أي شخص يستطيع أن يقترح إفتتاح قسم مواضيع لاهوتية تجعل من القارئ لاهوتي بارع... الفكرة حلوة والكل سيؤيد.. لكن من سيكتب هذه المواضيع؟ هنا تكمن المشكلة يا اخي الحبيب.. في توفر المادة وليس في الفكرة التي نتفق كلنا على جمالها..
​ 
​الرب يديم إبتسامتك الحلوة.

سلام المسيح.


----------



## REDEMPTION (18 نوفمبر 2012)

الحماس شيء .. و تنفيذ الاقتراح و ( الدوام ) علي تجديده شيء تاني خالص 
ممكن نتحمس لحاجه و نعتقد ان الاخرين سيقومون بتنفيذها و متابعتها و تطويرها .. انا شايف زي ما قال روك .. اننا نعمل ( موضوع ) لقداسته زي فهرس و لو لقينا شعبيه كبيره اوي و مواد كتيره نعمل قسم خاص


----------



## Abdel Messih (18 نوفمبر 2012)

و ها قد بدأنا 
كتب قداسة البابا المُعظم الأنبا تواضروس الثاني


----------



## marcelino (18 نوفمبر 2012)

My Rock قال:


> أنا أيضاً أتكلم بصورة عامة لكن أخذت من الموضوع كمثال للتوضيح.
> ولتوضيح قصدي أكثر أشير الى الموضوع التالي (اقتراح بعمل قسم خاص بمقاطع الفيديو الاخباريه) للأخت بإسم الصليب. كان إقتراح لإفتتاح قسم الأخبار المرئية الذي أفتتح بعد توفر المادة.
> 
> 
> ...



سيبك من موضوعى انا نسيته خلاص 

بس ياريت قبل ما ترفض أى فكره تفكر من من كل الزوايا

مش من الزاويه الاداريه البحته فقط .. ​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (21 نوفمبر 2012)

انتو مبتتخانقوش ليه...


----------

